# Verlaufsüberlagerung Biegung



## Dell (18. Februar 2005)

Also ich habe das folgende Problem.
Ich möchte gerne eine Verlaufsüberlagerung um eine Kurve legen.
Hier das aktuelle Versuchbild wo man auch sofort mein Problem sieht :






Die grafik ist erstellt aus einem Rechteck und einem Kreis. Jeweils mit dem selben Farbverlauf. Ich möchte nun das der Farbverlauf aber am rechten Ende bei dem Kreis nicht mehr gerade läuft sondern sich quasi "sich mit der Biegung biegt" und am Ende nach oben geht. (beide Objekte auf dem Bild sind "noch" zwei verschiedene Ebenen)

Bis jetzt war ich immer gezwungen mit dem Buntsctiftwerkzeug Pixel für Pixel zu zeichnen. Ich hoffe mal ihr habt dafür ne Lösung.

Danke


----------



## German (18. Februar 2005)

Für sowas nimmst Du am Besten den Ebenenstil "Abgeflachte Kante und Relief"


----------



## Dell (18. Februar 2005)

Ja aber, wenn ich den nehme gibt es nur vorgefertigte Patterns. Kann ich die irgentwie bearbeiten und mit meiner Verlaufsüberlagerung ersetzten ?


----------



## holzoepfael (18. Februar 2005)

Wenn man bei der Form des reliefs auf das Bild klickt, kann man sich sein individuelles Relief erstellen...Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter....
Ansonsten könntem an vielleicht noch mit dem Verlauf rumspielen, also beispielsweise einen runden Verlauf nehmen....
Mal ein bisschen testen...


----------



## Dell (19. Februar 2005)

Alles schon getestet


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

Versuche es mal mit dem Wischfinger, da kannst Du (sofern Du behutsam damit umgehst)
dem Verlauf die gewünschte "Biegung" verpassen.


----------



## Bluebo (19. Februar 2005)

Hi Dell, 
ich glaube das du das meintest, hoffe dir damit zu helfen!


----------



## Dell (19. Februar 2005)

Großes großes danke an euch alle für die ganzen versuche !
Besonderer dank gilt hier auch Bluebo. Deine Variante hat es endlich gebracht. (Ich musste sie zwar noch etwas modifizieren aber nach ein wenig hin und her gelasbet hats funktioniert. Großes dankeschön


----------

